

Capacity Planning on a Cocktail Napkin - boopsie
http://www.softwarequalityconnection.com/2012/02/capacity-planning-on-a-cocktail-napkin/

======
giusemir1978
It is a nice read. The funny thing is, when it comes to host a web application
people still think the hardware is just an utility and price has necessarily
to be the lowest possible.

They do not think about the volumes the application will have to serve and
which compromise on computing power and redundancy they will have to make to
ensure their application will run.

Most of the time it all boils down just to the price. Weird.

